
The Loch Ness Monster of Mollusks - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-loch-ness-monster-of-mollusks
======
anon263626
Here's a better explanation of its feeding habits (after repeating some of the
same video) [https://youtu.be/7v9js8v048o](https://youtu.be/7v9js8v048o)

------
nimish
The naval shopworn is so good at punching holes it can even pinch through
NATs!

